# Cracked exhaust mani claims another victim!



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

One thing that's a common problem with the 10v quattros is the tendency of the exhaust manifold to get a crack or two in them.
It's just the way it is.
Well, I'm the newest to be added to the extensive list!
My quattro was getting to sound like a steam engine, and recently became really loud.
So, I figured I'd go for it, and take a look.
At first I discovered that the mani bolts going to the block were loose, and thought that was the problem..But I wasn't that lucky.








I removed, and propped up the fuel injector dist.








Removed the air box.








Started removing the intake manifold, to get a better vantage point for the exhaust manifold.
Had to remove turbo oil line to gain access to one of the intake manifold bolts.









With the intake manifold removed, I could get an idea where the crack might be.








Sure enough, there it is above the white smudge.








A blurry close up of the crack (horizontal)









Paitence, persistence, and caffine help a lot when attempting this job.








More photos to come as the project continues.........

_Modified by Sepp at 12:00 PM 2-13-2008_


_Modified by Sepp at 12:01 PM 2-13-2008_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Cracked exhaust mani claims another victim! (Sepp)*

Well,
No photos this time since my computer is a moron.
The manifold has been sucessfully reomved!
I am very lucky since I didn't break any studs going into the head like most people.
I pulled the turbo off the manifold, and it's ready to make the trip to the welders.
During the down time, I'm going to pull off the valve cover, and paint it, as well as blast the IM.
Off to the dealer to order all the gaskets!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Cracked exhaust mani claims another victim! (Sepp)*

I ordered 200 bucks worth of gaskets, and brass nuts for the re-install.
The EM should be ready tomorrow!


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

new bits in place Sepp?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

Not yet.
I'm waiting for the gaskets, and the hardware to come in.
I did get get the manifold back from the welders, and he did a fantastic job.
I de-greased it, and sprayed it with high temp manifold paint in aluminum color.
I gave the turbo a good inpsection, and the bearings are still in great shape.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Sepp)*

More pictures coming soon.
I ceramic coated the exhaust manifold, and the IM, the valve cover, and Igloo are going to the bead blaster today.
I just received the gaskets, and hardware from the dealer.
Checked, and double checked to make sure everything is there.
I found a parts catalog CD in the box for the current Nissan line...








The parts guy was VERY happy to get that back.
Taking advantage of the free time, I did some well needed cleaning, and painting in the engine bay area.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Becuase of the temporary glitch in the vortex, I started a part 2.
Lots more pictures!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2662183


----------

